# kit 74 prop-1 type of question



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

is there a kit thats similar to prop-1 that controls multiple 110vac outputs and can hook up to comp usb? Not looking for LOR its too expensive.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Why not just use a prop-1 to control some 110VAC relays? EFX-TEK actually makes a 110VAC relay board that can be controlled by a prop-1.

Why the need to hook it up to a USB port?


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

and i can control the relays like 1 off 1 on all on all off etc? b/c i don't have a serial port.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Once the program is loaded into the prop-1, it will do whatever you want it to without being hooked up to a PC. You can use a usb to serial adapter that EFX-TEK sells to connect the prop-1 to the pc's USB port.


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

i looked through all the pdf's and all. I know how to wire everything up now but, ...... now is that basic looks like gibberish to me.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

you and me both


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I asked this elswher doea anyone know a good book to decifer that


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Let's see... I don't know of any books, but there are some web sites that help teach you the basics of how to program in PBASIC. It's a really easy language to pick up and I'm no programmer either.

The best place to start would be Wolfstone's tutorials on prop-1. You can find it here:
http://wolfstone.halloweenhost.com/Controllers/_MainControllers.html

Once you have the basics down, Parallax sells a reference book detailing all the different commands of the PBASIC language and which version of the Basic Stamp they work with.

Parallax also sells a Basic Stamp 2 kit that comes with a tutorial book and a bunch of electronic components to teach you how to wire circuits and program the stamp to work with them.


----------



## ruafraid (Jan 3, 2006)

kryptonoff said:


> is there a kit thats similar to prop-1 that controls multiple 110vac outputs and can hook up to comp usb? Not looking for LOR its too expensive.


I have been working on a similar project since December using the 4 port ssr boards and the prop1 its a much more cost effective solution than the parallax ssr board IMO and it does double duty on 2 holidays. Here is a link to the ssr board. This is using a triac to create a solid state relay (ssr) 
http://computerchristmas.com/index.phtml?link=how_to&HowToId=68

Basically it can be run from the parallel port of the computer but the prop1 can trigger them as well. They are activated by switching ground on and off and that switches the triac on and off. And with the Prop1 the programming for on/off etc is fairly straightforward.

I have the Kit74 and I used Vixen to trigger it but the mechanical relays are not a good choice for Christmas but they work fine for a haunt. You can also replace the relays with SSR boards it just depends on what you need to turn on and off. Most of the stuff I trigger is less than 1amp so almost anything works.


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

looks to much like a cat walked across the keyboard i know you say its easy but to me its like brain surgery. I'm gonna have to find somone to pay to write the program for me if i go the prop-1 route.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Well, even if you use a KIT74, there is some programming involved, and the big downside to it is you have to keep it attached to your computer for it to work.


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

Dont let the programing of the Prop1 intimidate you. Some of the examples look very complicated because they are trying to cram large programs into the memory to get every last drop of control out of it.

There are many programs already written for the Prop1 on the forum http://www.efx-tek.com/php/smf/ that you can just cut and paste. The EFX guys will bend over backwards to help you with questions.

All the documentation for the Prop1 (a basic stamp 1) is available and FREE from Parallax http://www.parallax.com/dl/docs/books/edu/Wamv2_2.pdf

Spend some time looking at the SEROUT command and the cat tracks will make sense to you...

Also, EFX is considering making a "plug" for the Prop1 that will allow direct connect to Kit 74's if enough interest is expressed...


----------



## ruafraid (Jan 3, 2006)

kryptonoff

The EFX Forum has tons of code and I will share what I have its not a problem just knowing what you want to do is the biggest question to answer and go from there. If Electronics is not an area you are comfortable in I fully understand that. When you mentioned Kit74 then I "think" you are ok with that part. 

Getting back to your original question about the Kit74 and your looking for a USB solution. The Kit74 uses the LPT port I guess you know that. Their is a new kit similar that uses the serial port but not the USB. I have not seen a program yet that uses the USB except for the serial ones that use the USB to Serial Adapters.


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

i looked at this one
http://www.efx-tek.com/php/smf/index.php?topic=173.0

all i realy need is to turn on relays all on all off differnt ones on and off with differnt pauses between the on and off but looking at that code i realy still have no idea   that is turning me off from this prop-1 and rc-4 board im a idiot when it comes to this you say serout i dunno what that means i am completely clueless.


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

all i have to type is ?


K1 = IsOn 
K1 = IsOff
"the thing for pause" i dunno it 
k2=ison 
k2=isoff

or do i have to type all the other stuff ?varible,i/o defininations,constants also


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

kryptonoff said:


> all i have to type is ?
> 
> K1 = IsOn
> K1 = IsOff
> ...


Firstly, you can't expect to just jump in and understand it all. You have to ease into it. I STRONGLY suggest this tutorial and intro into controllers:
http://wolfstone.halloweenhost.com/Controllers/_MainControllers.html

See the section at the bottom on programming. It's a nice place to start and they do a pretty good job of easing you into it. It's how I learned to program the prop-1.

Also, try to go into this with a "can do" attitude. If you dive in thinking "I'm never going to be able to do this," it can adversely effect the learning process.

If I can do this, anyone can. 

I also have to say, that for the average haunter, there's a fair amount of the PBASIC language that isn't too useful to us, so it's highly unlikely you'll even need to learn the more difficult stuff.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Thanks for the leads I figure if i can learnC++ to program a phone switch from the manuals I can do this.


----------



## ruafraid (Jan 3, 2006)

kryptonoff said:


> all i have to type is ?
> 
> K1 = IsOn
> K1 = IsOff
> ...


kryptonoff, What are you wanting to control maybe if we understand that better we can offer a better solution ?


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

lights


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

Here is a link to the Parallax Basic Stamp Syntax and Programming Manual. EFX-TEK was a spin-off company from Parallax. John Williams and John Barrowman worked for Parallax and spun-off to start EFX-TEK.

Here's another document that you may find usefull : The elements of PBASIC style.

EFX-TEK also has a document called Prop-1 programming basics. I had a problem with the link, so if you can't get it, PM me and I can send you a copy.

The above documents are a good place to get started. I'm sure John Williams would be more than happy to help you with the programming on the EFX-TEK forum. He's helped may people.

Here is a link to a thread of my Monster In a Box I created using a Prop-1 controller.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Yes, the great thing about the EFX-TEK guys is that if you are having problems with your programming, as long as you explain what you want the controller to do, Jon and John will (more or less) write the code for you.

Once you get past the initial horror show of the programming language _looking like_ gibberish and actually sit there and read it, you can sort of start to figure out what it is that it's doing. A lot of times, we're just turning things on and off, so when you see a line that says "HIGH 0", that turns pin 0 "on." A command of "PAUSE 2500" means to pause 2.5 seconds until reading the next command.

Though, a lot of us like to assign "names" to the pins so it's easier to discern what the pin is doing. So, let's say I have a red led spotlight hooked up to pin 3. In the I/O Definitions (Input/Output definitions) at the top of the program, I would declare that "RedSpot = PIN3". There, now anywhere in the code that I call out to "RedSpot", I'm really calling out to PIN3.

So, if I type in:

```
RedSpot = 1
PAUSE 2500
RedSpot = 0
```
That turns pin3 on, holds it on for 2.5 seconds, and shuts it off.

That is some of the most basic stuff right there.

A good programmer will also put program notes into a comment line to help anyone out there (the programmer included) digest what is going on. It is through these helpful comments (comment lines start with a single apostrophe) that you can figure out what the code means.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

A good way to get started is the prop-1 starter kit, which includeds the trainer board
And it saves you a bit of $$ as well I think the bundle is 10% off the total.


----------



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

Wow...I just found out about this controller last night while cruising and Krypto...I know how you feel. I can read English...they are speaking in English...and alot of it is going right over my head. The funny thin is that since I have been researching all I can find today....it is actually starting to click.!!!! YAY
I agree with Krough...thier starter kit is a good investment(not alot of money) to learn and practice off of. And..with members like Zombie-F and ruafraid to help us when we have dumb questions, I feel good about investing and just playing around with one of these kits ,to start with. I am going to take this years skills in paper mache and combine them with some pneumatics I have always wanted to try,use a stamp controller, and have some great lighted ,popping,screaming and talking displays this year! Those TOT'ers are going to have to run the gammit for thier candy at my house this year. I think it will be a lot of fun and I am looking forward to the challenge. Anything I learn,I will post,because I am a beginner too.


----------

